# Hey Iddee... Taking bees out of buildings



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Iddee... saw in another post that you have extracted three colonies from buildings with no stings. I have a colony in my barn wall, and want to remove them. I am also a complete beginner. I took a class, read a lot, and have the basic equipment. Can you give me any advice?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I sent you a PM


----------

